# Have you ever felt...



## Love to Learn (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi all,

Have you ever been recommended for a grading, and felt as though you were doing it before you were ready?

I have been recommended to grade for my purple belt, and feel like I'm not ready to become a higher grade. I know the techniques, forms and sets of purple belt and yellow and orange, but somehow it just doesnt feel right to be going higher. 

I trust my instructors judgement and respect his decision to grade me, but I just feel something is wrong. I know it is my decision whether or not I grade, but feel as though I need someone to tell me if I should grade or not.


Has anybody ever experienced this, and how should I handle it?

Thank you so much for taking the time to read


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2008)

Love to Learn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have you ever been recommended for a grading, and felt as though you were doing it before you were ready?
> 
> ...


 
I was in that situation once and I did fine on the test and my instructor ended up being right. I think it was lack of self confidence on my part. 
What doesn't "feel" right to you? you stated that you know your material and you trust your instructors judgement.  
It sounds like you are on track to test but its important that you feel good about it. Do you feel deserving? why or why not?


----------



## Love to Learn (Jul 20, 2008)

stickarts said:


> I was in that situation once and I did fine on the test and my instructor ended up being right. I think it was lack of self confidence on my part.
> What doesn't "feel" right to you? you stated that you know your material and you trust your instructors judgement.
> It sounds like you are on track to test but its important that you feel good about it. Do you feel deserving? why or why not?


 
Im not sure why it doesnt feel right. I think I am lacking in self belief. I have learned everything I need, with a tonne of things to improve obviously, but my instructor feels its time to grade and I think it came as a bit of a shock if Im honest, I think it could also be fear of going higher, perhaps what is in store for me in the future even though I cant wait to learn new things as well as improve on what I already know. I dont know, I believe my instructor knows what he is talking about and wouldnt recommend me if I wasnt ready. Perhaps I need to get a grip and find my self confidence and believe I can do it. Ive probably figured out my own problem but would love to hear the thoughts of those who have been there, or who are going through it now too.

Thanks


----------



## Big Don (Jul 20, 2008)

Love to Learn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have you ever been recommended for a grading, and felt as though you were doing it before you were ready?


Only at every test... If you feel ready then you are likely too cocky and in for a whuppin'...


----------



## Love to Learn (Jul 20, 2008)

Ive been very nervous before both gradings I have had before, but never felt the same as i do about this one.


----------



## JTKenpo (Jul 21, 2008)

Love to Learn said:


> Ive been very nervous before both gradings I have had before, but never felt the same as i do about this one.


 
The fact that you don't feel ready to go higher is a good sign of things to come.  Remember your instructor believes that you are performing at purple belt level or he wouldn't be testing you.  The fact that you don't feel ready probably means your ego is not getting in the way of your training.  I will offer this though, it doesn't get any easier.  The more you know the less you may feel you are ready.  

Enjoy your training and your journey, trust those who trust in you, and always remember the martial arts begins and ends with respect.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 21, 2008)

As an instructor, I won't allow a student to test if they aren't capable of passing - that doesn't mean passing is guaranteed, it's not - but it does mean that students who can't pass won't test.  If your instructor is telling you to test - then s/he believes you're ready.

As a student, I've been where you are - and the tests I was least sure about were usually the ones I did the best at, because that uncertainty caused me to work even harder than I had been in the time leading up to testing, and because it also caused me to concentrate harder during the test itself.  The test I felt the least certain about beforehand was probably 6th gup green belt, and even now, nearly 20 years after I tested for that rank, I feel that it was one of my best testings.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 21, 2008)

Love to Learn, how long have you been instructing? Oh, you haven't been... then leave it up to the ones who do. However; you should relate your feelings to your instructor and talk it out... but _after_ you test. If you passed then you'll understand that he could see what you could not... that you were ready. If you did not then he can see where it is that you probably need help on. 

I've instructed many people (not in MA) and can see when they can do or not do things even though they've never done them before. Some surprise me and others... well, it's not quite so surprising that they couldn't. 
I listen to my "students" and hope that they in turn... listen to me. 

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 21, 2008)

I know when I tell as tudent he or she is ready that they have doubts as they should. But they also must know that they must have the confidence to carry out what they have learned during a test, very few ever fail once I have given them the OK to test. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Danjo (Jul 21, 2008)

Love to Learn said:


> Ive been very nervous before both gradings I have had before, but never felt the same as i do about this one.


 
Keep in mind that you don't have to perform those techniques at a black belt level. Part of what you're feeling is the result of having been in the art longer and now you're starting to see how the techniques are supposed to look etc. and how you measure up compared to others etc. Don't let this stop you though. If you have your material down as well as you can and show up prepared and practiced, just do your best. Your instructor isn't there to embarass you. As my instructor says, some tests you pass with an A+ and some with a C-. How well you do on this test may determine how long it is until your next one, but likely you have shown yourself ready to go to that level if you're being put up for the test.


----------



## Shotochem (Jul 21, 2008)

I have recently asked my instructor not to grade.  I honestly feel I could have passed but I'm going through a few life changing situations at the moment and I can't put in the proper comittment that I would like to.

My instructor respects and understands this and I will most likely grade on the next testing if I feel I want to grade.

I am in no hurry I do this because I enjoy it.  The rank will always be there.  Life, family and friends come first.

-Marc-


----------



## Love to Learn (Jul 21, 2008)

oooooh double post


----------



## Love to Learn (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## irongorilla (Jul 30, 2008)

feeling you are not ready to test is only natural , trust in your instructor and in yourelf , yes ego and being cocky is bad but where does this end and self beleif begin.
GO FOR IT my friend but keep that grounded humble attitude , you will grow into your next belt and im sure one day make an excellent instructor yourself.

Why not post and let us know how you did


----------



## seninoniwashi (Aug 7, 2008)

Alot of it could be with your personality. I've got an issue just like that. When I was younger I passed on testing for my green belt in Kenpo when offered even though I felt I would test better then any of the other students. I've seen so many people get promoted that really shouldn't be and the last thing I wanted is to be one of those people. What I did to feel better before the next test was double up on my practice time outside of the dojo, when the time came the next month I was ready and feeling good about it.

Alot of the schools I've seen and heard about, in my humble opinion, put their students up for promotion too fast. I am of the firm believe that a student should not only memorize their techniques and forms, but also spend a good deal of time experiencing life in their current belt. My advice is look at those around you that are up for testing, make sure you feel that you yourself deserve the belt and that you will have no shame and a clear conscience when you accept it. The worst feeling is getting something that you don&#8217;t deserve 100%.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Aug 7, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Only at every test... If you feel ready then you are likely too cocky and in for a whuppin'...


 
Well put Don!


----------



## Jdokan (Aug 8, 2008)

Trust your instructor...If he wasn't trustworthy you'd know it....Most likely you'd suspend your training with him....

What you've described is in my mind a great experience of humility....Nice to see...


----------



## morph4me (Aug 8, 2008)

I felt that way with every test I've taken, and I took them anyway, because my instructors said I was ready, and their opinion carried more weight than mine did in those cases.


----------



## karate-dragon (Aug 27, 2008)

Trust your instructor. However, it is all about the journey and there is no rush, so if you truly want more time in your kyu level before you test, ask to talk to your instructor. I always listen a student who doesn't feel ready. It is a two way street. But I did read an interesting thing someone had written once. When you receive a new belt, remember that you are just starting at the level and have a lot to learn and become at that level. You aren't expected to be a perfect new (whatever) belt, but are just starting to grow into that level. I have days when I feel as though I need to relearn everything, but if we didn't have those says then we wouldn't keep learning and that's what this is all about. White to black and back to white again.


----------

